# VISTA THEME: Vista Black for Vista Basic with Aero Buttons



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi guys

I'm very excited to announce my new theme "*Vista Black*" for Windows Vista. 

*tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs19/300W/i/2007/237/0/c/Vista_Black_for_Vista_Basic_by_Vishal_Gupta.png

*about:*

I have created this theme for "*Windows Vista Basic*" users who can't use "Aero" in their systems and are forced to use the Vista Basic theme. I have tried to make it similar to Vista Aero theme.

*HOW TO USE:*

*1.* Download "*VistaGlazz*" and run it to allow Vista to use 3rd party themes:

*Website:* [link]
*Standalone:* [link]
*Installer:* [link]

*2.* Extract the contents of RAR file to:

*%windir%\Resources\Themes\*

*3.* Now right-click on Desktop and select "*Personalize*" and then click on "*Theme*". Now select "*Vista Black by Vishal Gupta*" from the drop-down box and then Apply it.

*NOTE FOR VISTA AERO USERS:*

It'll apply the Aero theme by default. If you want to use the "*basic*" version which I made specially, then change it from:

[*Windows Color and Appearance -> Open classic appearance properties for more color options*]

And select the Basic version from the list and then apply.

*DOWNLOAD:*

*Vista Black for Vista Basic*


I hope you all will like this theme as you liked all my previous themes.
Please give your valuable feedbacks.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 26, 2007)

awesome theme Mr Vista, can you do the same one for xp too? 

and thanks


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 26, 2007)

This theme looks real nice .. thanx


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2007)

awesome theme.. 


> Windows VISTA => Windows VIS(hal gup)TA


Vista is really ingrained into u.. 
btw r u a professional UI designer???


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome Theme VG !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you so much guys. I'm really glad u liked it.  



			
				Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> awesome theme Mr Vista, can you do the same one for xp too?


Now now but I'll keep ur demand in my mind.  



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> awesome theme..
> 
> Vista is really ingrained into u..
> btw r u a professional UI designer???


Nope.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 26, 2007)

thats awesome work  also mod the theme wid vista aero colours, vishal.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ I'm glad u liked it. I already hv that plan in my mind.


----------

